# Ferry prices to/from Ireland



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

I Have spent a rainy afternoon planning a trip to Edinburgh via Pembroke and Galway bay. As I have zero experience of Irish sea ferry crossings and their costs I thought I would throw a couple of questions out to those that have the experience.

Firstly am I likely to better the prices below? 
Secondly what are the onboard services like on these crossings?

Stenna
Fishguard to Rosslare
£106 Mon 14 May 2007 at 1430
Mon 14 May 2007 at 1800
2 Adults
£106

Stenna
Belfast to Stranraer
£90 Wed 23 May 2007 at 1100
Wed 23 May 2007 at 1415
2 Adults
£90


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

That trip sounds interesting. A jaunt round Ireland for a couple of weeks then across to scotland for another two or three weeks before heading back to dorset & home. Never been to either Ireland or Scotland. For those who have done it would July or August be the best time to go for the weather?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

My choice would be Holyhead to Dunlaoghaire dont know prices but the crossing takes only 99 minutes.

We have a Bankholiday in May. and for the last nine years has been fine and sunny because we go to Kerry every year at that time. Might not be fine next year :lol: aido


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> My choice would be Holyhead to Dunlaoghaire dont know prices but the crossing takes only 99 minutes. We have a Bankholiday in May. and for the last nine years has been fine and sunny because we go to Kerry every year at that time. Might not be fine next year :lol: aido


We always bring the sun with us, so get your shades ready 8)

The Fishguard ferry is because we want to spend some time at St Davids before we cross the water and the Belfast ferry is because we have to pick up Clare from Edinburgh uni on our return.

Sadly Holyhead is not convenient for either.

PS do you know what date the bank holiday is?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Pete ..
The Bankholiday Monday is The 7th. of May.
Hope you enjoy St. Davids Nice little city.....aido


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> That trip sounds interesting. A jaunt round Ireland for a couple of weeks then across to scotland for another two or three weeks before heading back to dorset & home. Never been to either Ireland or Scotland. For those who have done it would July or August be the best time to go for the weather?


I thought so as well, beats the hell out of trawling up the M5/M6 :wink:

Now if I could just find some clever person to comment on the crossing prices it would be great.

Sods law says that soon as I book the tickets someone will find them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Crossing the Irish Sea*

Hi Pete,

We did this trip in April, staying at Fresh Water East, CC site, the night before the crossing from Fishguard to Rosslare.

See >>Here<<

Both ferry crossings were about 3.5 hour s, with clean catering facilities on both. Apparently there is a choice of a slow or fast ferry, depending upon the season.

We contacted these people for some advice/literature. See <<Here>>

Hope this helps,

J & R.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

Thanks for the links, very helpful :wink: 

When you mention the last cheap diesel does that imply that other areas are a lot more expensive?

We will probably avoid Dublin and head west to the atlantic...Roll on May and the good weather :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Fuel is *cheaper in the south*, and the same price as UK mainland, in the north.

Up the west side, Dundalk is the last place for cheaper fuel, when heading for the border.

J & R.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Blimey, buying ferry tickets is like playing poker :? 

Cheapest quote has now come down to £176 return on those two crossings

Do I pay up now or call their bluff in the hope of further reductions?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Pete,

With a "special events" deal it was costing us about £150 for a return, then a £10 re-arrangement fee. That was in April.

Compared to prices a few years ago, I don't feel that £176 is excessive, ie, car + caravan at 03.00 from Stanraer to Belfast and return was £350.

J & R.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Diesel prices at the moment are €99c to €1.06 per.ltr... Tesco are generally cheaper if you can find one ..........aido


----------

